

Minor Pet Peeve: Googling for Python Documentation - traldan

As a fairly amateur programmer, I end up making making frequent use of Python docs to remind me what is and isn't possible. I appreciate that Python 2.7.x is still pretty standard, and I use it for many projects that need modules which haven't yet been ported. I also use Python 3, where feasible, but when I google for "Python 3 [whatever function I need]," Google still brings up the Python 2.7.2 docs. Is there some easy syntax I'm missing to consistently let me search Python 3 documentation?
======
glimcat
You put the quotes in the wrong place.

    
    
        "python 3" string methods

